# Possible to download transactions from Lowes LAR Credit Card?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Is there a way to download transactions into quickbooks for the Lowes LAR accounts receivable card?

On my other accounts I can setup the account and download a ".qbo" file. Don't see the option for this card....


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

You might be able to get something from the credit services but lowes LAR card is so screwed up and no one seems to know anything more then put money on and get a 5% discount. I tried getting a print out and or trying to find out why when i put money on my card and then immediately use it that payment is gone. Something about pending SOS orders but no one can ever seem to explain it exactly. 

Id be very interested to see if you can get some sort of file to import to quickbooks as i too would use that option.


----------

